# Double Decker Cutlery Drawer



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is a modification to an existing kitchen drawer. I made a fitted insert for the first section of storage. A loose tray made up the top section, and it slides front to rear. 

This shows the tray slid to the rear of the drawer:
.








.
This shows the tray slid to the front of the drawer:
.




















 







.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

i love space saving ideas - great job


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that's just too cool...Nicely done sir!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, I see what you mean (in reference to our conversation in my own drawer divider thread). Thanks for posting the pictures. I (my wife) can definitely find a good use for this type of setup in our kitchen.

I've got a few more projects to deal with before Christmas. But I will likely borrow parts of your idea shortly thereafter and will be sure to give you a shout out when I do. I already borrowed ideas from your patio table and we see how that turned out for me: awesome! (at least I think so.)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

great thinking there Cman...and just the idea I was looking for. Im doing an island with cutlery drawer and was wondering how to best utilize the space. What did you use for the slide material?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I might like to borrow that idea.

50% more space and less clutter, excellent.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lawrence said:


> great thinking there Cman...and just the idea I was looking for. Im doing an island with cutlery drawer and was wondering how to best utilize the space. What did you use for the slide material?


On top of the outer edges of the bottom frame, and the mating edges of the outer edge of the bottom of the tray, I laminated a strip of HPL (Formica...which we can just call..."mica"). The bottom of the tray is 1/8" tempered Masonite with a mica covering for the inside. 

The frames are 3/8", so my strips are 3/8" wide and just contact cemented down. The mica to mica surfaces provide a very slippery action. I used 1/16" mica which with the two surfaces gives a 1/8" gap between the tray and the bottom frame.

I've done this many times with jewelry, dental, stamp and coin, and small parts drawers, and depending on how much use they get, a periodic application of some type of lubricant makes the action even more slippery. You can use graphite powder, any type of light oil, talc, even WD-40. Just apply on the tip of a rag or with a paper towel wrapped on the end of your index finger. Of course, it may slide to your liking without applying anything.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that's a great idea. Nice execution as well. Great job CM


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a good idea. You could even go back and modify an existing drawer if it had full extension slides.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> That is a good idea. You could even go back and modify an existing drawer if it had full extension slides.
> 
> George


That's what I did with this drawer. It was an existing drawer that didn't have full extensions, so I installed them. Actually I did more to this drawer. It was an original kitchen drawer, with a 3/8" lipped drawer front as an integral front of the drawer box. 

When I renovated this kitchen I made the doors and drawer fronts full overlay. So, I had to cut off the edges of the drawer front to the size of the box, and make another drawer front for the overlay.

Ordinarily, a drawer can be modified by just adding the full extension slides, and upgrading the interior with dividers, or whatever.












 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey C-man.......great idea....

Unfortunately, our kitchen drawers are not deep enough to do a double decker but I have been thinking about doing custom inserts for every drawer like the one you have on the bottom. Right now we have some cheapo plastic trays that are not custom fit to the drawers and they slide all over the place. Big pain.

I can't quite tell from your pictures but do you have a bottom panel mounted to the bottom insert or is it just open on the bottom? I would probably be more inclined to just have it open but wanted to confirm what you did.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey C-man.......great idea....
> 
> Unfortunately, our kitchen drawers are not deep enough to do a double decker but I have been thinking about doing custom inserts for every drawer like the one you have on the bottom. Right now we have some cheapo plastic trays that are not custom fit to the drawers and they slide all over the place. Big pain.
> 
> I can't quite tell from your pictures but do you have a bottom panel mounted to the bottom insert or is it just open on the bottom? I would probably be more inclined to just have it open but wanted to confirm what you did.


This was a modification to an existing drawer. The drawer bottom was painted. So, I laminated the bottom of the drawer with mica. The bottom framework is open, and can lift out (it's a very close fit). The tray has mica on a fixed Masonite bottom, and the tray will lift out. 












 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> This was a modification to an existing drawer. The drawer bottom was painted. So, I laminated the bottom of the drawer with mica. The bottom framework is open, and can lift out (it's a very close fit). The tray has mica on a fixed Masonite bottom, and the tray will lift out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir...the wife is already asking when they will be finished....lol


----------

